# Catching rabbits



## Tom Green (May 17, 2008)

Iam wondering what to look for when looking for rabbit dens during late spring in hard wood forests and conifer forests.

Heres a pic of my very first rabbit -snared-


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

kinda looks like you had to hit it with a sledge hammer the way the fur is all twisted and all.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You have to find where they travel, and set up a blind so you can see where they go.

Or:

If you wait for a good snow, you can usually just backtrack the tracks to the den.

:sniper:


----------

